# Help-  I am looking for a book that seems to be sold out.



## tayl0124 (Nov 23, 2011)

I am looking for this book.  Does anyone have one the are done with??  Or know where I can find one.

http://www.theokinawan.com/kobudobook.php

Thanks!!


----------



## poollshark (Nov 24, 2011)

I've never bought from this site, just found it on a search.

http://okinawanshop.com/book/kobudobook.php

Good luck!


----------



## tayl0124 (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank You!  It's been a while since I checked this site.


----------

